

Joke about blowing something up on Twitter, get arrested - whyleym
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/7016266/Man-arrested-under-Terrorism-Act-for-Doncaster-airport-Twitter-joke.html

======
lukeqsee
Unfortunately in this day and age terrorism is very, very real. It is most
definitely _not_ a joking matter. Yes, it might seem to be overkill. However,
overkill is much better than thousands dying because the joke was actually
real.

~~~
DenisM
Is terrorism really any better or worse that any other time since world war
two?

~~~
lukeqsee
Possibly not the threat. In my limited experience (I'm a late teen) the
reality of attacks are much more real. WTC Bombing. Oklahoma City. 9/11. Those
all happened in my lifetime.

~~~
lutorm
All of those happened in the US. This incident was in the UK and unless I'm
mistaken the UK had a crapload of IRA bombings in the 80s and early 90s. It
seems the UK is _much, much_ calmer now.

~~~
lukeqsee
Yes. It is. I meant worldwide terrorism is the issue.

